# HDR Shootout #4



## 480sparky (Mar 27, 2011)

Sun peeked out a bit this morning, so I went out and managed to take a few before I got cold (it's 28°F right now).

All exif data is attached.  Tripod mounted camera, mirror-up and remote release, so there should be no alignment problems.

Original image:








(Yeah, I know there's vignetting, but I decided to use a CPL to get the sky darker.  Edit it as you wish.)


Click on the following for the full-size images:

EV-2
EV0
EV+2

Have at it!


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 27, 2011)

OK, I'll throw my own out first:






Luminance.
Profile 2.
Contrast Factor 0.700
Saturation Factor 1.400
Detail Factor 1.0
Pre-Gamma 1.000

Edited in Gimp 2.6 to correct perspective & increase saturation.


----------



## Provo (Mar 27, 2011)

*Here's a step by step how to compress & upload source files for the shootout's*
_**Windows 7 64bit if you have 32bit then same steps except download winrar 32bit*_
*HDRShootout Upload Guide.*​


----------



## Provo (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey this is a nice image file to play with thank's sparky & may I add that your edit looks mighty good but it's still the 1st edit


----------



## Forkie (Mar 27, 2011)

Here's my go.  Photoshop CS4:


----------



## willis_927 (Mar 27, 2011)

Here's my attempt.


----------



## Bynx (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow this wasnt an easy one at all. Nik HDR EFFEX PRO.


----------



## Provo (Mar 27, 2011)

Here's my edit

Photomatix 4.0.2
Lightroom 3
Photoshop CS5
Nik Color Efex (Tonal Contrast preset) Masked layer 60% W photomatix output
Nik Raw Presharper 60%
Content Aware brush corners







Here's same image above just added OnOne Phototools Color Boost Portrait


----------



## nos33 (Mar 27, 2011)

Photomatix pro
touched up in photoshop
topaz denoise
topaz adjust
the stick at the top was bugging me so i got rid of it.  it totally drew my eye away from the subject.


----------



## Bynx (Mar 27, 2011)

Josh you have done it again. You consistently knock it out of the ball park. Excellent colors, and clarity. The details in the door and the top of the loft on the right is excellent. Something that eludes the others. Again I have to say I cant see a rendition beating your efforts. I  have to pay closer attention to what you do and what you do it with.


----------



## Provo (Mar 27, 2011)

Bynx said:


> Josh you have done it again. You consistently knock it out of the ball park. Excellent colors, and clarity. The details in the door and the top of the loft on the right is excellent. Something that eludes the others. Again I have to say I cant see a rendition beating your efforts. I have to pay closer attention to what you do and what you do it with.



Thanks dude best compliment anyone has ever given me to date. Much appreciated


----------



## SlickSalmon (Mar 28, 2011)

I wish I lived in an area where the sky was this blue!

Two versions for your viewing pleasure.  The first is straight out of Photomatix Pro - strength = 90 (I forgot to write down the other settings)





This one is with a little Photoshop editing, mostly crop, curves, and sharpening


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 28, 2011)

SlickSalmon said:


> I wish I lived in an area where the sky was this blue!



"Well, you know I... I never got to bat in the major leagues. I would  have liked to have had that chance. Just once. To stare down a big  league pitcher. To stare him down, and just as he goes into his windup,  wink. Make him think you know something he doesn't. That's what I wish  for. Chance to squint at a sky so blue that it hurts your eyes just to  look at it. To feel the tingling in your arm as you connect with the  ball. To run the bases - stretch a double into a triple, and flop  face-first into third, wrap your arms around the bag. That's my wish,  Ray Kinsella. That's my wish. And is there enough magic out there in the  moonlight to make this dream come true?"
.......................................................................... --- Dr. Archibald "_Moonligh_t" Graham


----------



## SlickSalmon (Mar 28, 2011)

480sparky said:


> SlickSalmon said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I lived in an area where the sky was this blue!
> ...


 
Bravo!


----------



## mortovismo (Mar 28, 2011)

In HDR, blue sky more often than not is your enemy.


----------



## mortovismo (Mar 28, 2011)

Strength 90. Luminosity 8. MicroSmooth 10, HiLite Smooth 60, Shadow Smooth 60. Cropped, Sharpened and bumped saturation in Picasa.


----------



## Over Exposed (Mar 28, 2011)

I'll bite. Just a quick edit. Took me longer to remember how to lofg into my old photobucket account to share the images.


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Aug 22, 2011)

Photomatix 4.0.2 - Tone Compressor


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Aug 22, 2011)

Photomatix 4.0.2 - Exposure Fusion


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Aug 22, 2011)

Photomatix 4.0.2 - Detail Enhancer


----------



## janok (Aug 22, 2011)

My 2 cents
Photomatix 4.1 / CS5/ Topaz denoise and adjust


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 22, 2011)

Here is my attempt:


----------



## Compaq (Aug 22, 2011)

Here's mine:

--------------------------
Photomatix 4: details enhancer 
photoshop: curves, masking, hue/saturation and sharpening (high pass: hard light blend mode)
--------------------------




HDR Shootout #4 by Bokehliciousness-ness, on Flickr


Ohh, fixed the black edges as well


----------

